# where do you get to ride?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not bragging or anything, but I have a spectacular place to ride! I own 7 acres of huge pastures and lots of trails in our woods, in the middle of the country. Behind our property is a farmers' 500 acres of field! I have permission to ride along the edge of it when crops are planted, or ride through it when there's no crops. It's absolutely amazing....behind those fields, the park owns a few HUGE 300 acre meadows I've never seen anyone in ever! I think we're the only ones who know bout it... I love cantering Arthur through those. Sometimes the grass grows up to my 14hh horse's withers when they forget to have it mowed lol. Behind that is another field where another farmer makes hay, and we're allowed to ride there as well. That's a 200-acre field .
Or, if you go through the first field coming out of our woods and make a right, there's a bunch of woods the park owns as well that ends in an oil well.

Where do you guys ride?


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

my barn has trails and a arean so either we go out on trails or do arena work! when i was able to keep my horse at my parents house we were five minutes from the C&O canal and would go trail riding along there...boy do i miss home


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also incredibly fortunate. I grew up in a very small town (population about 400) and everyone knows everyone. We personally only have about 30 acres but the neighbors don't mind if I ride on theirs. North of home about a mile, there are 2 pastures side by side. One of them is a full section (square mile) and the other is a section and a half. I don't know how many acres that is. If I go east, about 2 miles from home, there is a private "hunting reserve" that is about 10 square miles. The only stipulation of riding there is that we don't ride during deer season and at all other times, have red or orange on ourselves and our horses. All these places are mixed flatlands, rolling hills, caprock cliffs, and old creekbeds with trees.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

my barn has a nice indoor arena, a sand outdoor arena, and about 30 acres of trails. we are also close to the riding trails at the metropark, and a friend's boarding place that has 40 acres of trails she said we are more then welcome to bring our horses too. we have plenty of opportunities to get our horses out and about.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My barn owner has 200 acres privately that we can ride on, then the barn he co-owns has fifty acres with a lot more than that of trails on public land. We can also ride on the dirt roads, the neighbours land and a grass airstrip as long as we stay to one side. For ring riding we have a big rectangular grass ring, an oddly shaped medium sand ring and a round pen.

Room to roam, that's for sure.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm jealous!

I ride on the gravel roads near where my horse lives.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the best riding situation at the moment. My dad manages three side by side properties about 10 minutes drive from our house, and we get free agistment there. So I have massive amounts of property to ride on, flats, hills, rivers, a waterfall, swimming holes, sheep and cattle to chase... And my city, canberra, is riddled with trails and open space where we can ride. We often ride into the city, along the footpaths. 

I made ahtread a while ago with pictures of the farm where dad works and we keep our horses. If you're curious, look here: Parkwood.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We ride anywhere and everywhere, from the fields of the farms, the woods by the ranches, along the roads, through the suburbs, into town, and to the grocery store. There is always something new and different along the way.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, I'm terribly jealous.

I love to ride my horse on trails, but the barn I board him at doesn't actually have any trail access. There is property next to it that I'm allowed to ride on that's basically a lot of wide open fields, but I prefer the shaded trails. Occasionally I can trailer to the Ocala National Forest, and that's always enjoyable, but I can't really do that enough, y'know?
Other than that the barn has an arena and fields of its own, but I'd sure love some nice woodsy trails for the days we don't feel like doing dressage training.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Our neighbors have a round pen, and in exchange for using our fallen logs as firewood I'm going to ask them if I can ride in their pen since they don't have horses. They only have it cuz 15 years ago they boarded a horse at our farm and had their own riding ring


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I can ride around the field that are near my home. The city put in an arena about 1/2 mile away that I can ride over and use. Their is an old rail road right a way trail about a block from my home. But I rarely use any of them.

I live in Utah and over 70% of the state is public lands. So I load up the trailer and head for the mountains. I can be on a mountain trail in 5-10 minutes or drive a couple of hours to some place different.

Saturday evenings ride


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well, the school I work, and live at, has roughly 90 acres, and I usually ride on about half of it. I also have access to other areas, just off campus, but haven't gone yet, because time won't allow me too... Basically, I could ride all day, and not cover any of the same terrain if I wanted; couldn't ask for anything better than that if you're a trail rider!


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, I'm jealous! I really don't have any nice place to ride. When we used to board our horses we lived in a very un-horsey town and boarded on a air force base that had 5 miles of trails which where nice but got old really fast. They also had two roundpins and an outdoor arena. We moved to about 45 minutes away to a small town where lots of people have horses (and we now have our horses at home- the only reason we moved) but honestly we haven't really found a place to ride yet. Their are some trails but they are all posted, I rode on one the other day because it's a tree companys land but I still shouldn't be on their land :-(.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

At my sleep away camp, we have TONS of trails and across the street there's a gazillion (exaggerating xD) cow fields that another guy owns and lets us ride in.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

We live on 16 acres of pasture and farm, and the family owns an additional 40 acres of sand dunes and virgin forest that's 3 miles away. I have permission to travel through the fields and forests for most of the way there with a short 1/4 mile of road riding. From there, I can continue with some of the other neighbors trails that will take me over the mile to get to Lake Michigan, with one of the few open beaches that horses are not banned. Some of this is in locked gates that only my family has the key, so it's pretty private. We also will ride with other neighbors and many of the local 'vacationers' have given us permission to pass, if nothing else, just because they like to see the horses go past. There are also several public trails within 30 miles that we occasionally ride. I don't like to ride anywhere I have to trailer to most of the time though. I'd rather ride there, and make a weekend out of it. lol.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I am so blessed here with places to ride. We live in the Daniel Boone National Forest and we have about 50 acres, mostly wooded mountainside (the trails are all uphill on the way out, all downhill on the way back, lol), but it borders a 26,000 acre game reserve that is full of trails. We can ride for days and camp anytime. I can also ride on any of our neighbors' land - everyone on my road is related (except us) and most of the property here is inherited "family land" so people are pretty generous about it. I'm currently "boarding" in a neighbor's pasture and can use their barn for free. Truly, I never thought we'd own horses, but with so many convenient places to ride here, we'd be crazy not to.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 21, 2009)

When I grow up I want to visit Painted Horse and ride Utah.

We ride in and around Yosemite for our forest riders. 







http://farm1.static.flickr.com/109/252501701_2895c8545e.jpg

We also have permission to ride three local ranches the smallest at around 1,800 acres. There is also a few easements through ranchs to follow the old stage line, but that is mostly back dirt roads


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

We are horribly fortunate as well. Where I board, we are across the street (and half a soybean field) away from a 2000 acre park with hordes of trails. Including a 1 hour, 2 hour, and 3 hour loop that we can take. Directly off the property we have a "Winter trail" that runs along the edge of the fields, and through some woods that are accessible in the winter.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

The Flinthills in Kansas. Very large pastures, I have no idea how big they are, really big.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

In the fall and spring I run the woods beside our place. We have about 15 miles of trails through them and I can make a big 2 hour circle. Summers I run the green belts and parks in town. I load him on the trailer, trailer 5 miles to a large mall, unload and ride a 12 plus mile circuit all on grass and trails.
In the winter the large network of snowmobile trails cross the corner of our land and I pick the trail up and head north or south for any distance you want. You could go 1000 miles if you choose. They are endless.
Rainy wet times are spent running the shoulder of our highways, the footing is great, the horse is fearless of traffic and again unlimited mileage is available.
You need varity or the trails become boring.
Also in the fall when the fields are harvested I can run anywhere. We have very few fences in the country so other then fenced pastures the country is wide open.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I have 70 acres that we live on to ride. it has woods, creek, pond, cows, and hay fields. Also my uncle owns a hayfield one pasure down from us and I can ride there. I can also ride down our county roads and into town. our town has about 1400 ppl so it's not a problem to have horses around. I could ride for hours on the roadside. Also I can trailer about 30 mins to the beach and about an hr to big bend national park. The horse trails are very remote and you allways see wild animals.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My barn has two arenas (outdoor and indoor) and a small trail around the property, with a quadrant of woodsy trails across the street. There are other places I can ride at as well a few minutes away if I bother to trailer there.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Since I have my own place, I ride there  we don't have an indoor, or even a sand arena... or a fenced off grass arena for that matter. I ride in my pastures, which are great because I can go for hacks, do dressage, and jump all in the same place. I have 3 pastures that I can ride in and the roads around my area are very horse friendly. We have some "mini trails" that we have cut out and those are fun to ride on. It's on 22 acres so it's not the 200+ that you guys get to ride on but its good for my horses and I. I haul out to my trainer's a lot. She has an indoor with jumps and an outdoor (grass). And since I'm an eventer, I go on XC courses so I get to ride in some pretty exciting places!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Appyt said:


> The Flinthills in Kansas. Very large pastures, I have no idea how big they are, really big.


Kansas is so pretty! 

I have many places to ride. I live out in the middle of nowhere, a friend lives up the road from me, i am on the low part, she is on a hill. I live by a lake, so we can ride anywhere around our houses and by the lake. We can also trailer 10 minutes one way to a town with a outdoor arena we can use, or the other way to another town with an outdoor arena. Also, within 30 minutes distance, there are two other lakes with other trails on them.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

correction: SOME places in Kansas are pretty. Others are flat and BORING haha. I luckily live only an hour and a half from the Flint Hills.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I don't have many exciting places to ride. Apart from a few paddocks (nothing too large), a 60x40 arena and a small national park. 
There are fun trails at the national park, 12k ride on the short trail, there are also lots of spots where people have dug for gold. Interesting stuff out there. 
_


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I kinda live on the lower end of the mountain, it's very rocky and uneven, so for arena work, we have to haul somewhere. But I live right on the state land and have awesome trails....and lots of wildlife...lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We're pretty lucky. A lot of times we ride gravel, but we have tons of places to ride. Right across the road are the "monkey trails" which is essentially an enormous ravine hidden by trees. It has a nice path right around it, and when the water is low, we use it for hillwork, it's hella fun.

We also have the "floodway" which is basically an enormous **** that protects our city from flood waters. It's something like 50 miles long and used to divert flood waters in spring. So the banks are huge and the water is usually low, and it's wide open and good for gallops. We really can't run out of places to ride! We also have a provinicial park about 10 miles from us anytime we want to load up and haul!

Here are some pics of the monkey trails and floodway!









From the top of the ravine









Again









Riding along the ridge









Down in the ravine (which is totally full of water this year, boo!)









Playing on hills









The ravine THIS year









Our floodway!









Down by the trickle of water that goes through in summer (this will be consumed by a massive river come spring)









The actual "floodway" part









Here's what it looked like in spring AFTER the flood waters went down!









Miles and miles of pure FREEDOM!

Heh heh, ok, I'll quit boring you! But considering we live on the prairies, it's nice having neat places to ride, not just fields and fields of wheat!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice! Keep em comin lol!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so jealous


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well I guess you can say that I am a lucky one also. First off, I lead trail rides in the Point Reyes National Seashore as part of my work, If you want to call that work. And on my days off I am out Riding and training my lady to be my new guide horse.
We have over 100 miles of trails that start at sea level and can go over 1,300 feet. Not real high for California coastal hills, But when you do it in less then an hour, that is a darn good climb and back down.
Here is a Video of where I love to ride.
The Cowboy


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

We can ride pretty much wherever we want, as long as we cause no harm 

And I happen to live next by a ridge with a national park (riding in the park is only ok at some special trails, but I live beside the park, kinda, so I have the rest of the ridge to use as much as I like ) 

I'd like more shorter trails around here tho, to the ridge I need to ride almost an hour, the trail there is nice but it doesn't give much time to explore new trails on the ridge itself, unfortunatly.

If I ride ''the small round'' outside our house it takes about 45 minutes in a slow pace. It's ok, half of it is pretty nicem, a few small houses, cows, sheep and trees etc, the other half is more boring with a dirt road and just..reglar trees around xD Pretty but nothing big.. x) Good place to canter or rack tho since it's even and you have a free sight.

Or I could ride through the tiny..village is really too big word xD and into the forest there. I don't love the way down there, it's paved and I have to cross a road frequently used by large trucks where I have to lead Crow since he's not completely traffic proof. But after that there's some nice trails and I can ride really long 

Part of the trail on the ridge, my brothers first ride 









Another part 










Place to rest ^^


From the trails after the paved ground andtrucks.. not the prettiest at akl, but oh well 









And of course our back yard. When they've cut the hay I can ride there, and I can ride on top of that hill 
We have a pond and so too where we can swim with the horses and so.









Sorry for picture bomb


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I like to show off so I'll post pictures of that other round too..xD The tiny village thing.

Leaving the barn









And the rest of the trail  It took about 2 hours, but there's more trails and so around there so..


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I live in South Texas in the hill country area, and this is very horse freindly country and here horses have the right of way-- so I can pretty much ride where ever I feel like going on a horse. My husband and I own some property. Then we border other ranches,(side passes are a required skill) and if I want to be very brave I can ride my horse to town about 10 miles and tie up at most store fronts- horse trofts and and hitching rales are provided by the store merchants- And if that does not suite me, I can trailer to Hill Country state Natural Park that is about 15 miles from my frount door- it is a 400 acre state park with over 40 miles of trails the thing about this park it is only for horse and rider- no motorcycles allowed inside of the park-- no bycycles- only hikers and horse back riders-- it was deeded that way by the owners that donated the park to the state.I go their alot. Sometimes I ride for hours and never see another soul . Those are the days that I enjot the most.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Places near me to ride are all public areas such as the country park and bridle paths. The local council are quite good in giving us and maintaining the bridleways. We also have the beach which is not that far away but futher a field are the Northumbrian moors which offer miles and miles of off road hacking. Another popular ride in the UK are paid rides which at certain times of the year private land owners open their land for organised rides which generally include a rosette at the end. There are also equestrian centres in the countryside which have things such as woodland rides all year round which you pay to use (unless you board there).


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We loaded up and trailered to a trail about 30 minutes away from the house for todays ride. This parking lot at the trail head is around 5400 foot elevation. The trail follows the stream up the canyon 4-5 miles before you take a side trail that climbs very steeply to around 9000 foot. This is a very rocky trail. The only maintenance it gets is somebody ( usually Back Country Horsemen) cutting out a blow down tree off the trail. Because it is so rocky, we never see any mountain bikes and rarely if ever a hiker. This is horse country and it's a popular trailhead for horsemen.

The trail zigs and zags across the stream and along the bottom of canyon as you head out. It passes through some open areas that the old rancher used to graze his cattle in. The old cow hands planted ( or maybe just threw an apple core away) an occassional apple tree. So about every miles you pass a tree. The wild apples had turned reddish, So we stopped and picked a few off each tree. Of course the horses got most of them.










Here we cross the stream for the final time before we start the climb. There are a few rattle snakes in this area. The snakes seem to stay close to the water. I guess that is where the squirrels and mice hang out. We didn't see any snakes today. But it's not unusual to see a 5-7 foot snake stretched out on the trail.










The trails are really overgrown with the small trees. but with the fall colors, they made a beautiful tunnel to ride down.










Here is a picture of my youngest daughter as we stopped to let the horses blow during the climb. We are about half way up the climb here.










And another picture of her as we top out and enjoy the view










Looking back dow at where we came from. The stream is in the bottom.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

sparksgirl said:


> Well I live in South Texas in the hill country area, and this is very horse freindly country and here horses have the right of way--


This is where my husband and I are hoping to move to within the next year or so. We'll be headed down there in the Spring to check out the various towns and property.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow there are some really great pictures here. Lots of beautiful places to ride.  This is truly a great thread!!

Here is one of the places that my husband and I like to go riding. Its the Pocomoke State Forest in Pocomoke Maryland. "The Pocomoke State Forest consists of 14,753 acres in Worcester County, and lies between Snow Hill and Pocomoke City. The forest is famous for its stands of loblolly pine trees. Cypress swamps border the Pocomoke River and the nearby waters provide good fishing. Five areas in the forest, including the swamp, are designated Wildlands Areas." This isnt all one area though, its spread out through the county. 

There are some really neat trails - quiet, nice scenery, pretty much flat and slightly sandy.

Here are a few pics from a ride we took a few weekends past

Toby out at the trailer









Cherokee out at the trailer (one of the entrances to the trails is up by the EXIT sign)









Not a soul around....









On the trail









Looking ahead of us









Peace and quiet...









Dave and Cherokee (the fast walker) waiting up ahead for slowpoke Toby and I


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

kim_angel said:


> Wow there are some really great pictures here. Lots of beautiful places to ride.  This is truly a great thread!!
> 
> Here is one of the places that my husband and I like to go riding. Its the Pocomoke State Forest in Pocomoke Maryland. "The Pocomoke State Forest consists of 14,753 acres in Worcester County, and lies between Snow Hill and Pocomoke City. The forest is famous for its stands of loblolly pine trees. Cypress swamps border the Pocomoke River and the nearby waters provide good fishing. Five areas in the forest, including the swamp, are designated Wildlands Areas." This isnt all one area though, its spread out through the county.
> 
> ...


I love your avatar! Who made it?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> I love your avatar! Who made it?


Thank you! I made it. It's my 31 yr old mare, Cocoa.


----------



## lanlaysapphire123 (Sep 27, 2009)

i have a sand outdoor school 10000 acres of wood and fields to do round


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

I have an awesome place to trailride. I live on Cape Cod in Massachusetts. Most people think of that as ocean beaches (which it is) but we have over 1,000 acres of wildlife preserve to ride in. It's an incredible place - the wildflowers and grasses change every few weeks - we have great footing and see deer, foxes and many bird species. It's a little bit of heaven!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Kansas is so pretty!
> 
> I have many places to ride. I live out in the middle of nowhere, a friend lives up the road from me, i am on the low part, she is on a hill. I live by a lake, so we can ride anywhere around our houses and by the lake. We can also trailer 10 minutes one way to a town with a outdoor arena we can use, or the other way to another town with an outdoor arena. Also, within 30 minutes distance, there are two other lakes with other trails on them.


I have been to NE Oklahoma and it looked to me like everyone lives by a pond and not more than 10 mins from an arena. That is very horse friendly country.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

My girls live with my mom in Fountain Hills, AZ. It's a rural community - but there are only 3 horse properties in the whole town! So needless to say, unlike some of your situations, horses are not always welcome. But I can't complain on not having to pay board!  

We have to ride on the road to get to any sort of trail. But luckily there is a national park about a 10 minute ride from the house.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

nice. I should post pics of mine!


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

where I live I have access to about 200,000 acres to ride on we've had our horses for a couple of months and we haven't been on any of it but we just moved here so im really looking forward to getting out in it and seeing what its like


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are my trails:











The main loop is 7 miles, but I have to ride a few miles to get there, so I ride about 10 miles a day. There are shortcuts and extra trails, though, so sometimes it's shorter and sometimes it's longer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Everything inside the red lines is where I ride. My property is the horizontal strip that sticks out on the right. To give you an idea of how big the space is, look at the houses lol.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i ride on the beach, in the mountains and in the forests, through country lanes and through town , i think i have best of all worlds


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I live in a world where I have the best of everything! Here are some pics of one of the areas that I ride in. In the distance of one of them you can see the ocean. There is a good riding beach a ten minute float ride or a 2hr horse ride from where these pics are taken. Closer to the coast the terrain flattens out into rolling country - easier to get a bit of speed on but not quite as challenging! If you look closely at the pics you may be able to see some trails.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

bubblegum said:


> i ride on the beach


*sigh* What I'd give to ride my horses on the beach. It's a dream of mine.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

we have an indoor that is as wide as & a bit longer than a small dressage arena, our sandy outdoor is the same size =] we also have kinda flatish field that we put jumps in ! we have tons of trails too bc we share with a few other boarding places & private farms in the area...the barn down the road even has a small xc which is fun =]


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm lucky. I've seen some other people post in teh same situation I am in. REally small town where we can ride on most anybody's property as long as we don't mess up any fields. It also helps that all the land around my step-father's house is owned by relatives of his. 

We also trailer to either Natchez Trace State Park or Land Between the Lakes. I love LBL. It's beautiful, shaded, some parts are rocky, and there are plenty of water crossings. My old horse new all the trails by heart bc he had been riding there for about 7 years


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SmoothTrails, where's LBL at?


----------



## letsgetserious (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm really lucky, I have about 50km of fun and challenging trails along a beautiful canal only 1km away from my house. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

Bronco Hollow said:


> When I grow up I want to visit Painted Horse and ride Utah.
> 
> We ride in and around Yosemite for our forest riders.
> 
> ...


that bull has some serious horns going on


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

rightnow all i can ride in is the roads, but i keep my horse in a very horse loving neighboorhood so everyone respects him on the road. im moving him sunday to a different barn, which a large indoor and outdoor and a ( i think ) 3/8 mile track that used to be used for racing. they dont have a website, but the old owner of the property did, and she didnt delete it. so this website has all the pictures of where cutters going to live

Jordan Stables, Marlboro, MA


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

HEy  I don't think anybody knows Czech republic, but still  I used to ride in a stall with beautiful and wonderful countryside... But it's too far from home for me, about 2 hours of car journey...:'-(

http://rrrybicka.rajce.idnes.cz/Putak_11.10.08/ <<photos from whole-day trip 

Now I am riding in a smal village, but there's no nature around...just fields and other villages. For some horses it coudl be also good, not so far away there is forest, ponds, small rivers, clearings,... but my little Líza is scared to death by cars and all the ways is at least for three times over quiet freqenced roads :-( But I hope I will make her know that cars won't hurt her and then, we wanna get out for whole-day trip


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

That looks like a nice group to be out with. Not too many fall colors on the leaves, but every body wearing coats suggest the weather has already turned a bit colder. What elevation were you at?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a pretty good deal on that, there are allot of ground with trails to ride, the area around were my horses allot of it is owned by hunter and out of hunting seasion we can ride on it. And if I want to Land Between the Lakes wrangler's campground with roughly 100 miles of marked clean trails and about the same of other trails. 

http://www.explorekentuckylake.com/pdfs/LBL98WranglersTrail.pdf


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> SmoothTrails, where's LBL at?


 
western Ky....I ride there ofton. www.lbl.org


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it would be awesome to ride through a river lol....there's no rivers in my fields tho lol


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We cross lots of rivers around here.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Painted horse, if I ever make it to the States, can you book me in for a horse ride PLEASE?


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

A day out with my friend, where we were going and where we had been.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kiwi, I'll trade you rides. I'll come ride with you and you come ride with me.

Let's see, winter is just getting started here. So maybe I should head down for a ride this winter. You come up here next July.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I ride in the arena (indoor or outdoor) or on the trails or on the road. Lately my mom and I have been enjoying nice long rides along the road!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Kiwi, I'll trade you rides. I'll come ride with you and you come ride with me.
> 
> Let's see, winter is just getting started here. So maybe I should head down for a ride this winter. You come up here next July.


 Painted horse if you ever want to head down here I would love to be your host. Might even get a little pig hunting done between horse rides!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

You guys ride in some beautiful places!!

I did not take these pics...but this is exactly what it's like out here.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweden's being all rainy, grey and muddy now..like it usually is..xD
I want your views! :O
And somwe morons had the idea of making bridges across all water so it's not liker I can cross any rivers here either 

Pictures tho..be happy about your prettyful trails  I want more ''off road'' trails..



(It should be click-able)


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

well, we've got around 360 acres of woods, pasture, and fields, plus another 185 north of the road right here by the house. there's another almost 650 split up that's ours 4 to 5 miles east (never taken a horse over there), and 5 miles or so west of here. our plan is soon load up our boys and take them over west for an afternoon trail...


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

The third to last picture is on the edge of those cliffs. About 20 feet on the other side of my horse is a cliff about 50 feet or so high. They're about the same height as those ones you can see across the ravine.

The second to last picture and the last picture show where we just came from. That ravine you can see directly under the moon was the one with my horse in the picture, "third to last pic". If you can see the high ground from the left of the ravine, ontop of those cliffs, that's where we were today. We didn't go to the top. Just to almost where the ravine cliffs end. They're neat cliffs. I was told that indians used to live up there, and there are certain places about 3 miles from there that people have found flint arrow tips. I'm sure they're all over the place up here.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Where were these pics taken? I live in utah and it looks a lot like here but it could be anywhere in the west.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I live in southern Idaho, near albion. It depends on which direction I go but I can be in Utah in about 30-40 minutes. If I go to the interstate I can be to Snowville in about 50 minutes to an hour. But if I drive to Yost I can be there in about 30 or so minutes. "I think it takes me that long to drive to yost, I drove there a few days ago to pick up a horse. It's kinda funny I didn't keep track of how long it took."

I really don't live too far from you. I kinda assumed you lived near the Cache valley. But I kinda don't remember cache valley being like a desert. Maybe in a few spots. But northern utah with land like that is closer to the border. Or so I thought. Maybe we are closer to one another than I originally assumed. 

I've yet to find any pinion pines up there. It's too bad, I love them nuts. And I know there a ton over the border right in yost. I feel it's too bad that the pinion pines are cut down for christmas, only to be thrown in the trash the next week. "Any tree, really for that matter." But that's just my opinion, cus I see so many people driving by with em on their roofs right now.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I was thinking that looked like that black lava rock you see from Malta over to Boise. 
The problem with the Pinon Pines is nothing grows under or near them. The sap they drip prevents other plants from competing for the water. They are a high desert plant and have evolved a way to out compete other plants. That why they burn or clear cut large areas of them in an effort to revegatate areas. It's great to have the shelter of the trees, But animals need to eat. And there is no grass for graze in the pinon forest.

I don't know about your area. But most christmas trees here in northern utah get shredded at the landfill and turned into compost that is sold to gardeners next spring for ground cover or soil pep.

As a kid, We always had Pine nuts. They were for sale at the gas stations and roadside stands. Now you rarely see anybody selling them. When I get down into the Southern part of the state, the Navajo indians do collect and sell them. I've tried collecting them a few times myselfs. Oh what a mess. Throw away what ever cloths you were wearing. And for some reason, most of mine are empty. Need to learn how to do a better job of finding the good pine cones.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Yup it's that blace lava rock. It's oh so beautiful up there. I just kinda wish there were some lakes or something up there. There is on another mountain but that's in the opposite direction, but you can drive up to it. I still haven't made it to the other side of the mountain so maybe I'll find pinions over there. I'm kinda thinking that it's only red cedars though. I think I gotta drive to find the pine nuts. That's unique about the pinion pines. I didn't know they evolved in such a way. I find that unique. I was kinda wondering if those pinions didn't like the soil around the lava rock or something. I know that you can find red cedars next to the pinions in ut.

As far as collecting em. Take a tarp and lay it on the ground. Then knock the cones off with a rake or pole or something that will reach up and get em. Also it's best to go harvest em right after the first frost. If you go too early they aren't ready. And too late and you get empty cones. And as far as avoiding the sap, get someone else to do it, or just wear chore clothes. I'm thinking of driving out to find some more but I'm kinda thinking that with it being so cold for quite a while that all the cones have probably already opened and dropped their nuts. I would probably just find empty cones. They are definately sticky. But oh so delicious. Also I've found the best way to get the nuts out of the cones is to have patience, just let it get real cold and the cones will open and the nuts will fall out. Put all the cones in a large bag and shake em about.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

totalfreedom said:


> I live in southern Idaho, near albion. It depends on which direction I go but I can be in Utah in about 30-40 minutes. If I go to the interstate I can be to Snowville in about 50 minutes to an hour. But if I drive to Yost I can be there in about 30 or so minutes. "I think it takes me that long to drive to yost, I drove there a few days ago to pick up a horse. It's kinda funny I didn't keep track of how long it took."
> 
> I really don't live too far from you. I kinda assumed you lived near the Cache valley. But I kinda don't remember cache valley being like a desert. Maybe in a few spots. But northern utah with land like that is closer to the border. Or so I thought. Maybe we are closer to one another than I originally assumed.
> 
> I've yet to find any pinion pines up there. It's too bad, I love them nuts. And I know there a ton over the border right in yost. I feel it's too bad that the pinion pines are cut down for christmas, only to be thrown in the trash the next week. "Any tree, really for that matter." But that's just my opinion, cus I see so many people driving by with em on their roofs right now.


It takes me 40- minutes to get to Snowville from my house. I live just a little west of Tremonton. I would love to find a reason to move out between Snowville and Malta or Park Valley. I go out that way to brand calves in the spring and gather horses and cattle in the fall and it's the best time I have all year.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

We have land with sinkholes/trails.The sinkholes are awsome !!!! They aren't steep but really wide and it feels like your riding in the mountains.Across the road with have a dirt road thats wide and the people are elderly and love seeing the horses.They also drive slow


----------

